# which one in the pic is the real pygm chain sword?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

which is the real pygm chain sword? the red circle or the blue circle? Red circle has much narrower leaves than the blue circle plants. Also what's the other plant if it's not pygm chain sword?










here's another pic of the plants in the blue circle:


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

*Pygmy chain sword*

The one in red looks like a chain sword. The one in blue looks like Sagittaria subulata in my opinion.


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't tell for sure, but the plant in the red circle looks like emersed Pygmy chain sword. The blue looks like the submerged version.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i really need a better camera..

the blue i had for almost a year now. the red i just bought from an APC member here. Hmm if they are emersed then it means all of them would die and come back right?


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Would be always best to use the scientific names, that way there's no mistakes. That way I, as a Finnish person, can talk with you, as an American person, with same common language.

There are at least two pygmy sized swords, other one is _Echinodorus tenellus_, other one is _Echinodorus quadricostatus_. And then there's _Sagittaria subulata_ which looks like _E. quadricostatus_.

It's hard to tell from the picture, but the red might be _E. tenellus_, the blue is either _E. quadricostatus_ or _S. subulata_.


----------

